# Lxde und 2 Monitore

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie kann man unter LXDE die Nutzung von Xinerama aktivieren? Habe auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche Bild . Kann die Monitore per Menü aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren.

----------

## Tinitus

Einfach die aktuelle Version von lxrandr installieren hat geholfen.

----------

